# Tombstone head popper



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

Just thought I would post some quick videos of my new Head popper in pregress.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*I like it.*

The only thing I would like is a more rapid movement. You could lose the head turn movement and change your connection to the raising arm to a spring. Make a latch that will hold the arm at the bottom. Release the latch when the motor reaches twelve o'clock. That will really make it pop. The head will pop up and bounce a bit and then lower slowly. Just a thought.


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

Guess I should have chosen my words better. Imean popper as in it pops its head up and turns to look and comes back down. Not looking for the shock factor just to be creepy. Not sure what you call the slower head poppers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think "popper" and "peeper" are used interchangeably - perhaps "peeper" would be more appropriate here Either way, I like the up & down movement and the added head turn.


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

Peeper! yes thats what I was looking for. Now if only I could edit posts lol


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I love the head turn. I prefer the peeper to the popper myself. I may have to modify my "peeper".


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Peeper yes*

I agree that as a peeper it is very good. The head turn is a good feature. Placed behind a tombstone it will be very creepy. The term popper to me depicts sudden movement. Slow can be good if presented correctly.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice take on the peeper, I am going to set one of my haunters who is looking for a project to the task of making one of these tomorrow.

Cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice job Stokstad!

I haven't seen that configuration before. I love the simplicity. Nice effect! I was preparing to build a head popper with a motor I bought last year but now I might build one of these, if you don't mind.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice twist on the peeper, with the head turn. I like it.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I like it, the head turning. Can't wait to see it from behind the tombstone!


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I had searched and only found the standard peeper that kind of moved in a circular motion. I wanted it to do more than move in a circle or just pop up and down. Thats when I came up with the head turning idea. I am pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Like it a lot


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stok, can you post a couple of close ups of the connection between the head and the rod it's on?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I second that request.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I second, the second request.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, now he HAS to post it. No one can ignore a seconded second.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

In fear of looking like a goof I'm not going to third that request but I am reeeally curious about taking a closer look. Thanks.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes I love the head movement and would also love to see a close up of the rod in the back. A second time 5.


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

I will try and get some more pics soon. I have it at my brothers right now. The head is atctually just sitting on the larger rod right now with some electrical tape keeping it from falling. The other rod that moves it I first tried just putting that up into the skull but it seemed like I had binding issues so I cut it off and bent up a coat hanger and put it in a smaller hole. I will try and get some more pics as soon as possible.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Stok! Can't wait to see some pix.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cool and different. I like the vertical movement combined with the turning of the head.


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

Theres a few more pics. As you can see nothing fancy all very simple and actually kind of crude lol. But it works. If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Just brilliant love the movement


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the close-ups.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, thanks for the detail! I'd love to see it peeping out behind something.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you kindly, Stok, for granting our wishes And ain't nothin' wrong with crude when it gives such good action.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job stock, very simple and nice smooth movement. It's really nice to see new twists and configurations for props.He is going to look great in your setup.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Called mine a head popper too 
I like your variation of it!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Crude means inexpensive, which is a very good thing.


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

*Update*

I still have to make some hands yet but I got the tombstone done. Sorry the vid is kind of dark. Dont mind my brother making faces in the background.

1019092042.flv video by stokstad2 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid211.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid211.photobucket.com/albums/bb194/stokstad2/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb194/stokstad2/1019092042


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the motion on it. Nice job.


----------



## Ervserver (Jul 17, 2007)

looks great, I think the movement is perfect


----------

